# Mice needing loving home (Leeds)



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi as much as i love mice i have decided to rehome my mice as i am more of a pet rat girl ..... we bought mice after our last rat sadly died but it just doesn't feel the same ..... so my man and i talked and we want to get rats instead .... i feel awful saying that but i am just being honest.... i am located in Leeds and looking for someone to take on 2 adult female mice and 2 baby mice i am unsure of sex of the 2 babies but they have their eyes open and eating solid food bouncing around .... no cage with it though as i am selling the cages to someone but they don't want the mice. Urgent home needed. Thank you


----------



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

No homes for them? no?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried any of the local rescues? There is one on Facebook that's located in Leeds, it's called little paws rescue.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I could possibly take them into my rescue and find new homes for them if you find you are struggling. I have a lot of experience with mice and could sex the babies. Oh and potentially pick up from your home as we come through Leeds regularly!


----------



## considerthis (Nov 22, 2012)

still looking for homes? I live in Pontefract west yorkshire and would happily rehome them


----------

